# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى مناقشة :  هل مات هاتف الاندرويد بمعالج MediaTek بعد التفليش ؟؟؟ ولا يهمك ادخل هنا

## kojyy

تتعدد مشاكل التفلش مع معالجات المديا تك . 
دعونا اليوم نتناقش ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل قمت يوما بتفليش احد اجهزة المديا تك وبالرغم من تمرير الفلاشة بالكامل بدون اخطاء على برنامج Flash Tool  تجد ان الهاتف فصل ؟ 
حقيقة قمت بتجهيز موضوع بهذه المشكلة . لكن نحب ان نسمع الحلول المطروح فربما وجدنا طرق اخرى صحيحة نضيفها فى الحلول   
برجاء التفاعل من الجميع اعضاء ومشرفين ومراقبين .......... الخ 
فى انتظار الردود  
تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## كفاح الجريح

نعم الجهاز مات
او اللمس لا يعمل
او الشاشة بيضاء 
في الفترة الماضية اضطررت لشراء  اجهزة للزبائن 
اول جهاز 50 دولار
الثاني 60 دولار

----------


## kojyy

> نعم الجهاز مات
> او اللمس لا يعمل
> او الشاشة بيضاء 
> في الفترة الماضية اضطررت لشراء  اجهزة للزبائن 
> اول جهاز 50 دولار
> الثاني 60 دولار

 
ولا يهمك اخى كفاح 
دعنا نتناقش فى الموضوع وساقوم بتجميع الحلول بالشرح ان وجدت 
ولكن على الاقل لدينا حل بالشرح ومجرب من طرفى وفى انتظار تفاعل الجميع 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*نعم أخوتى واجهتنى نفس المشكلة عدة مرات لكن لن أضطر لغرامة اى هاتف الحمد لله بسبب أحيائها من جديد بعد محاولات تفليش كثيرة
ومن هاتف لاخر تختلف طرق الاحياء فمنهم من ارجعت له ملفات معينة من الروم السابق ومنهم من وجدت له ملف برلودر صالح ومنهم من جمعت له فلاشة ومنهم من وجدت له روم معالج على حسب مشكلته ومنهم من اضطررت لسحب ملف معين من هاتف اخر كملفات البرلودر والاندرويد واليوزرداتة*

----------


## kojyy

> *نعم أخوتى واجهتنى نفس المشكلة عدة مرات لكن لن أضطر لغرامة اى هاتف الحمد لله بسبب أحيائها من جديد بعد محاولات تفليش كثيرة
> ومن هاتف لاخر تختلف طرق الاحياء فمنهم من ارجعت له ملفات معينة من الروم السابق ومنهم من وجدت له ملف برلودر صالح ومنهم من جمعت له فلاشة ومنهم من وجدت له روم معالج على حسب مشكلته ومنهم من اضطررت لسحب ملف معين من هاتف اخر كملفات البرلودر والاندرويد واليوزرداتة*

 *كلامك مضبوط يا بوب وفى انتظار تفاعل الاعضاء*

----------


## wld nass

مجهود كبير شكرا لك

----------


## alkoptan

\\\\\\\noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## 4ever

وفعت في هذه المشاكل العديد من المرات ومزلت اقع فيها ^^ ولكن كما يعلم الجميع ادا مات الجهاز فالمشكل من ملف Preloader وان لم يعد يتعرف عليه الحاسوب يجب فتحه وربط نقطة ال مع GND .........

----------


## نوبى اصيل

السلام عليكم موضوع هام خالص يستحق الاهتمام

----------


## malikos

â€‹merci

----------


## hstkoo

هذه المشكلة حدثت معي

----------


## dadi01

شكرا لك

----------


## البرني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مثلا اجهزة الهواوي نفس المودال له فلاشات مختلفة الفرق بينهم الرقم الاول الذي يحدد الدولة الموجه لها ان كان يمكن الدخول الى الريكوفري تجد رقم الفلاشة مكتوب 
ويجب استعمال نفس الرقم كي لاتقع في شاشة بيضاء او شاشة سوداء وان كان الريكوفري لايمكن الدخول اليه يجب التحديث بفلاشات كثيرة الى ان تتحصل على الفلاشة الصحيحة

----------

